# RWE's Big Questions for 2016 (Blazers)



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

1) Will the youngest team in the West finish better than last place in the conference? In their division (ahead of the Nuggets or Wolves)?

2) Out of Ed Davis, Mason Plumlee, Noah Vonleh, and Meyers Leonard, does this team have a single playoff-level starting big moving forward?

3) Out of CJ McCollum, Allen Crabbe, Moe Harkless, and Al-Farouq Aminu, does this team have a single playoff-level starting wing moving forward?

4) Will the only two elder statesmen on the roster (Chris Kaman and Gerald Henderson) be traded before the deadline?

5) How many seasons away from playoff contention is Terry Stotts' team? Will he still be the coach the next time they make the playoffs?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

1. Yes
2. Noah Vonleh & Meyers Leonard
3. No
4. Waived not trade(Kaman)
5. 2


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> 1) Will the youngest team in the West finish better than last place in the conference? In their division (ahead of the Nuggets or Wolves)?
> 
> 2) Out of Ed Davis, Mason Plumlee, Noah Vonleh, and Meyers Leonard, does this team have a single playoff-level starting big moving forward?
> 
> ...


1. I think so, yes. But fuck the Blazers.

2. Vonleh if he develops the way people expect him to. I liked Ed Davis in LA, but definitely not playoff-caliber starter. 

3. No, though Aminu can be a really good defensive stopper and that comes a long way in the playoffs.

4. Wouldn't surprise me.

5. 2-3 years away. I think Stotts will be around. It's not his fault LA left them with this void.


----------

